# Απουσία γενικής πληθυντικού



## Андрей_C.

Γεια σας!
Μελετώντας τις κλίσεις των ουσιαστικών στα νέα ελληνικά παρατήρησα οτι κάποτε λέξεις δεν έχουν γενική πληθυντικού. Ένα κλασικό παράδειγμα από τα σχολικά βιβλία είναι "ζάχαρη" (μην κομματάκια). Επίσης "λάμπα", "παιδάκι", "ίδρωτας" και άλλες.
Α τι πρέπει να κάνω εάν κανόνες της γραμματικής απαιτούν τη χρήση γενικής πληθυντικού;
Παραδείγματος χάριν:
Склад ламп = A warehouse of lamps = Αποθήκη των _λάμπων/λαμπών_.​Куча этих крабов... = The heap of these crabs... = Ο σωρός των _κάβουρων/καβούρων/καβουρών_ αυτών...​
Και δεύτερη ερώτηση: γιατί δεν υπάρχει; Παρίσταται κάτι κακοφωνία - δεν ακούγονται;


----------



## Iraklakos

Γεια σας! Δεν έχω ιδέα γιατί απαντάται αυτό το φαινόμενο, αλλά κατά κανόνα αυτό που κάνουμε είναι να διατυπώνουμε διαφορετικά τη φράση ή να χρησιμοποιούμε μια συνώνυμη/παρεμφερή λέξη.
π.χ. αποθήκη για/με λάμπες, ο σωρός των καβουριών (ουδέτερο αντί για αρσενικό)


----------



## sotos

Όπως είπα αλλού, τα "χωριάτικα" ελληνικά δεν έχουν πολύ τη γενική πληθυντικού. Αλλά στα ελληνικά "της Αθήνας" συνήθως υπάρχει. Μπορείς να πείς "των λαμπών, των καβουριών", αλλά οχι "των παιδακιών, των ζαχαρών". Αν χρειαστεί, πάς στην καθαρεύουσα "των σακχάρων".


----------



## Iraklakos

Το «καβουριών» όμως δεν είναι η γενική πληθυντικού του κάβουρα αλλά του καβουριού ; )
Όπως και να έχει - ακόμα και στην πρωτεύουσα - είναι κάποιες περιπτώσεις, όπως το «των λαμπών», οι οποίες δεν νομίζω ότι προτιμώνται όταν έχουμε την επιλογή να τις αποφύγουμε.


----------



## sotos

Iraklakos said:


> Το «καβουριών» όμως δεν είναι η γενική πληθυντικού του κάβουρα αλλά του καβουριού ; )



Στη δημοτική ξεπερνιώνται αυτές οι τυπικότητες, και το θέμα και το γένος μπορεί να αλλάζει. Στο χωριό μου λένε ο άνθρωπος - του ανθρωπιού.  Ο τέντζερης - πληθ. οι τεντζερέδες / τα τεντζερέδια.


----------



## dmtrs

sotos said:


> Στη δημοτική ξεπερνιώνται αυτές οι τυπικότητες, και το θέμα και το γένος μπορεί να αλλάζει.



Αν μιλάμε για το ζώο, το γένος φυσικά μπορεί να αλλάξει. Αν μιλάμε όμως για το εργαλείο που λέγεται _κάβουρας_, το γένος πρέπει να παραμείνει αρσενικό.
Στα Νέα Ελληνικά η γενική πληθυντικού (αλλά και ενικού) πολλών λέξεων δεν χρησιμοποιείται. Είναι μια διαπίστωση που ήδη έχει κάνει ο Τριανταφυλλίδης. Οπότε καταφεύγουμε, όπως έγραψε και ο iraklakos, σε περιφράσεις ή εναλλακτικές λέξεις και φράσεις, ακόμα και για λέξεις που ίσως θα μπορούσε να σχηματιστεί η γενική αλλά ακούγεται κακόηχη:
οι βάρκες - (τα κουπιά) από τις βάρκες (των βαρκών)
οι μπογιές - (το κουτί) για τις μπογιές (των μπογιών)
το παιδάκι - του (μικρού) παιδιού (του παιδακιού)
οι κάβουρες [το εργαλείο] - έχουμε ποικιλία από κάβουρες / το βάρος που έχουν οι κάβουρες (των καβούρων - των καβουρών)
οι νύφες - η περιποίηση που κάνουν στις νύφες (των νυφών - ενώ: οι νύμφες, των νυμφών)


----------



## Андрей_C.

Κατάλαβα.
Και οι λέξεις "των βαρκών", "των μπογιών", "των καβούρων" πράγματι είναι κακόηχες; Για μένα ως άτομο που μαθαίνει την ελληνική γλώσσα αυτές οι λέξεις μοιάζουν με κανονικές ελληνικές λέξεις.


----------



## Αγγελος

Diminutives in -άκι don't have a genitive at all. Words in -άκι that are not (perceived as) diminutives do form their genitive normally: το αυλάκι - του αυλακιού - τα αυλάκια - των αυλακιών.
Feminines in -α that are not ancient usually don't form a genitive plural, perhaps because the speaker subconsciously hesitates between moving the stress to the last syllable, as in θάλασσα/θαλασσών, or keeping it on the penult, as in ελπίδα/ελπίδων. Feminine nouns ending in a _stressed _-ά, however, do not have that problem; so I, too, would easily say  των μπογιών or των βαρκών.


----------



## dmtrs

Андрей_C. said:


> Και οι λέξεις "των βαρκών", "των μπογιών", "των καβούρων" πράγματι είναι κακόηχες;





Αγγελος said:


> I, too, would easily say των μπογιών or των βαρκών.



Η αλήθεια είναι πως η (σχολική) γραμματική δεν ξεκαθαρίζει το ζήτημα. Απλώς σημειώνει πως σε πολλά από τα θηλυκά ουσιαστικά σε -α "ο τύπος της γενικής πληθυντικού δεν είναι εύχρηστος" (αναφέρει ως παραδείγματα τα: δίψα, δίαιτα, δουλειά, ομορφιά, όπερα, ορφάνια, ράτσα, ρόκα, σαπίλα, σκοτούρα), ενώ για τα αρσενικά σε -ας δεν αναφέρει τίποτε. Επομένως, το θέμα επαφίεται στην αισθητική του καθενός (;!).
Προσωπικά θεωρώ αυτούς τους τύπους ("των βαρκών", "των μπογιών", "των καβούρων" ) ιδιαίτερα κακόηχους και δεν θα τους χρησιμοποιούσα ποτέ. Η άποψη του Άγγελου όμως, φυσικά, είναι απολύτως σεβαστή ως προσωπική επιλογή.


----------



## ioanell

dmtrs said:


> Προσωπικά θεωρώ αυτούς τους τύπους ("των βαρκών", "των μπογιών", "των καβούρων" ) ιδιαίτερα κακόηχους και δεν θα τους χρησιμοποιούσα ποτέ.



Συμφωνώ απολύτως. 
Και εφόσον δεχόμαστε ότι η γραμματική είναι περιγραφική και όχι ρυθμιστική, τι περιγράφει; Περιγράφει και στο θέμα αυτό μια πραγματικότητα στη μακραίωνη διαδρομή της ελληνικής γλώσσας, η οποία -για λόγους που προφανώς έχουν να κάνουν με την αισθητική της πλειονότητας των Νεοελλήνων- δεν υιοθέτησε, ως μη εύχρηστους, τύπους γενικής πληθ. _διψών, δουλειών, φωτιών, ομορφιών, ορφανιών, ρατσών, ροκών, σαπιλών, σκοτουρών, λαμπών, πορτουλών, γατουλών κτλ_ και των νεότερων _διαιτών, οπερών_. Ασφαλώς όμως, εάν η ακουστική αισθητική κάποιων ομιλητών το επιτρέπει, χρησιμοποιούν όποιον τύπο επιθυμούν.

Γενική πληθυντικού δεν παραδίδεται και στα ισοσύλλαβα θηλυκά σε -η. Έτσι, δεν ακούγονται γενικές πληθυντικού, όπως (οι χαρές) _των χαρών_, (οι κόρες) _των κορών_, (οι μέσες) _των μεσών_, (οι βρύσες) _των βρυσών_, (οι ζέστες) _των ζεστών (ως ουσ.)_, (οι λάσπες) _των λασπών_, και κάποιες ακόμη.



dmtrs said:


> Η άποψη του Άγγελου όμως, φυσικά, είναι απολύτως σεβαστή ως προσωπική επιλογή.



Συμφωνώ και σ' αυτό.


----------



## Perseas

Ενδιαφέρουσες είναι οι απόψεις του Γ. Χάρη για τη γενική. Παραθέτω αποσπάσματα από άρθρο του:



> […] ας σημειώσουμε: _τα μαδριγάλια_, γενική _των μαδριγαλιών_: ο τύπος υπάρχει, και είναι και ακούγεται απολύτως ομαλός· όχι όμως «των φιγουρών», που θα ήταν εξίσου τερατώδης με τον τύπο «φιγούρων». Μπορεί λ.χ. να είναι ένας χορευτής δεξιοτέχνης, άσος «στις φιγούρες», όχι όμως «άσος των φιγούρων» ή «των φιγουρών». […]  Εδώ, πλάι στην ολοφάνερη τάση να διατηρηθεί ο τόνος αμετακίνητος, αγγίζουμε ένα ειδικότερο πρόβλημα με τη γενική πτώση, μια πτώση που απαντά ούτως ή άλλως πολύ αραιότερα στον λόγο μας, σε απόσταση από την ονομαστική, και ακόμα περισσότερο από την αιτιατική. Στα νέα ελληνικά, μάλιστα, η γενική πτώση παρουσιάζεται επιπλέον σχετικώς δύσχρηστη, ενώ συχνά είναι απλώς ανύπαρκτη.
> Ήδη στον ενικό δεν έχουν καθόλου γενική τα χαϊδευτικά σε -_άκι _και -_ούλι_: _γατάκι, παιδάκι, μικρούλι _(γι’ αυτό και το Κολωνάκι ή το Λουτράκι γίνονται _Κολωνακίου _και _Λουτρακίου_, σαν να ’ταν «Κολωνάκιο» και «Λουτράκιο»!). Στον πληθυντικό τα πράγματα είναι περισσότερο περίπλοκα. Για πλήθος θηλυκά ουσιαστικά οι γραμματικές διαφωνούν μεταξύ τους, αν σχηματίζεται γενική πληθυντικού ή όχι. Δεν γίνεται να παρακολουθήσουμε εδώ τις διαφορετικές εκτιμήσεις. Αλλά, ακόμα κι αν δεχτούμε θεωρητικά τις ακόλουθες, τυπικά σωστές γενικές: _των βαρκών, των πιτών, των ραχών, των σκαλών, των σκουπών, των στενοχωριών_ και _των χηνών _(όπως μας δίνει λ.χ. το λεξικό Μπαμπινιώτη, που μόνο για το «σκαλών» σημειώνει πως είναι σπάνιο!), η χρήση τους γεννά τουλάχιστον θυμηδία. Επέλεξα σκόπιμα κοινόχρηστες και κυρίως λαϊκές λέξεις: Είναι εντυπωσιακό ότι ακόμα και ο λαϊκός και ο καθημερινός λόγος (ή μήπως ιδίως αυτός; ) δεν ενσωμάτωσε τέτοιους τύπους, δεν τους «δούλεψε». Έτσι όμως, με ακαλλιέργητο εν προκειμένω γλωσσικό αίσθημα, βαδίζουμε τελείως αβοήθητοι στα δύσβατα χωράφια της πτώσης αυτής.


13. Των μαδριγάλιων και των φιγούρων


----------



## Helleno File

This was an excellent question from Андрей_C with fascinating answers. As an outsider it does seem strange to me that there are groups of commonly used nouns that lack a case.  Nevertheless, as always language is as language does - however tempting dmtrs' wonderful expression "αισθετική του καθενός"!  For native speakers do the necessary circumlocutions also sound "κακοηχά"?  For foreign learners they are further complicated by the difference in meaning of the two phrases "ένα καλάθι με φρούτα" and "ένα καλάθι φρούτων".

BTW not only is there minimal discussion (as dmtrs mentions) in the "σχολική γραμματική" this is new to me as Horton et al's Essential Greek Grammar does not mention it at all.  And I notice that Babiniotis' school & office dictionary gives βαρκών, λαμπών and also κορών and βρησών! Aaaaaagh!  

PS perhaps I understand a bit now why Babiniotis is controversial.)


----------



## Astrix

The cases exist, some of them are not used so much for various reason, either personal taste or collective taste. If you use them they will understand you. I personally like to use the full potential of the language even if it does not sound so good aesthetically.


----------



## Perseas

Helleno File said:


> For native speakers do the necessary circumlocutions also sound "κακ*ό*ηχα"?  For foreign learners they are further complicated by the difference in meaning of the two phrases "ένα καλάθι με φρούτα" and "ένα καλάθι φρούτων".


For example, "αποθήκη με λάμπες" sounds more natural to me than "αποθήκη λαμπών".

In "ένα καλάθι με φρούτα" the meaning is clear: "Basket with fruit". Also, "ένα καλάθι φρούτα" means the same and sounds very natural too.
"ένα καλάθι φρούτων"  can mean either "ένα καλάθι φρούτα" (in that case I'd prefer "ένα καλάθι φρούτα") or "a basket whose purpose is to carry fruit" (e.g. "ένα ποτήρι κρασιού").



Helleno File said:


> BTW not only is there minimal discussion (as dmtrs mentions) in the "σχολική γραμματική" this is new to me as Horton et al's Essential Greek Grammar does not mention it at all.  And I notice that Babiniotis' school & office dictionary gives βαρκών, λαμπών and also κορών and βρ*υ*σών! Aaaaaagh!


None of those forms in genitive sound natural to me, although they may be correct according to the grammars (formally). For example, I'd use maybe "κοριτσιών" instead of "κορών", which sounds very awkward in genitive, even though "κόρη" is one of the most common nouns in Greek.


----------



## dmtrs

Helleno File said:


> And I notice that Babiniotis' school & office dictionary gives βαρκών, λαμπών and also *κορών *and βρησών! Aaaaaagh!



The great Μποστ (foreign friends who do not know who he was should look him up; he was known, among other things, for his merciless mocking of pretentious speaking) wrote the lyrics for Theodorakis' Η νήσος των Αζορών. A couple of lines:

Κατηραμένη νήσος, νήσος των Αζορών,
που καταστρέφεις νέους και θάπτεις των κορών.


----------



## ioanell

Андрей_C. said:


> Ο σωρός των _κάβουρων/καβούρων/καβουρών_



Δεν υπάρχει κανένας τύπος γενικής πληθυντικού του ουσιαστικού "κάβουρας", μόνο του ουδέτερου "καβούρι".



Helleno File said:


> For native speakers do the necessary circumlocutions also sound "κακ*ό*ηχα "?



No, on the contrary, they sound very εύηχα.



Helleno File said:


> Babiniotis' school & office dictionary gives βαρκών, λαμπών and also κορών and βρ*υ*σών!



I don't know whether Babiniotis gives these forms as perfectly normal or as awkward ones.



Helleno File said:


> Aaaaaagh!



Helleno File, ...don’t let your brilliant performance in Greek get frustrated by some exceptions regarding the genitive plural of some feminine nouns, that is some of those ending in -α and some of those ending in -η, even if Babiniotis perceives the aural aesthetic of the genitive of some feminine nouns in a different way. Anyway, the usage of these genitives, when employed, is very rare in contradistinction to the (already mentioned) generally accepted circumlocutions.


----------

